# SuperUFO PRO 8 NEW Firmware



## superufo (Oct 6, 2012)

V9.2A
FIX SDCARD-DIR LIST BUG, ADD #ER_SD RETURN
FIX INIT-HYPER REMOVE XT-CODE SETUP BUG(CAUSE CRASH ON SUPER ACTION CODE)
FIX IN-HYPER POWER RESET CRASH
FIX GAME-CHECK CHANGE DRAM CONFIG BUG
OPTIMIZE SDCARD LOAD AND SAVE SPEED
NEW DIRECTORY-LIST PAGE BACKWARD/FORWARD FUNCTION BY “DPAD-L”, “DPAD-R”
NEW X-TERMINATOR SUPER ACTION CODE(CODEXXXX, CODFXXXX) FUNCTION-IMPLEMENTED FOR HIGHTER REAL TIME SAVE COMPATIBILITY
ADD MORE X-TERMINATOR BUILDIN XT-CODE(OVER 660 GAMES NOW)
ADD X-TERMINATOR BUILDIN SUPER ACTION CODE(OVER 200 GAMES)

copy file "FLASHUFO.92A" into the SDCard, then insert the SDCard into the
SUPERUFO. Power up SNES with SUPERUFO, load and run "FLASHUFO.92A" as a
game. Follow the on screen instruction.


----------



## gusmento01 (May 30, 2013)

superufo said:


> V9.2A
> FIX SDCARD-DIR LIST BUG, ADD #ER_SD RETURN
> FIX INIT-HYPER REMOVE XT-CODE SETUP BUG(CAUSE CRASH ON SUPER ACTION CODE)
> FIX IN-HYPER POWER RESET CRASH
> ...


 
I updated and now it's bricked, what a piece of garbage. Thanks for the bogus update.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 30, 2013)

gusmento01 said:


> I updated and now it's bricked, what a piece of garbage. Thanks for the bogus update.


 
guess it depends where you got the file from

the official site has the files



> V9.0
> SUPERUFO SDCARD VERSION 1st release
> 
> V9.1A
> ...


http://www.swapmagic3.com/superufopro8/upload_files/V9_2A(4C2B).rar


----------



## gusmento01 (May 30, 2013)

[/quote]


Pong20302000 said:


> guess it depends where you got the file from
> 
> the official site has the files
> 
> ...


 
I got the from the official site. I guess this is it, no way around unless I re-flash the cart with another cart that has the 9.0 firmware.


----------



## gusmento01 (May 31, 2013)

Short video i made


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 31, 2013)

gusmento01 said:


> Short video i made




if it was bircked it wouldnt work at all
maybe its some of the files on there  that arnt right causing it to hang


----------



## gusmento01 (May 31, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> if it was bircked it wouldnt work at all
> maybe its some of the files on there that arnt right causing it to hang


Do you think there is any solution besides buying another cart and re-flash the one that is not working?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 31, 2013)

gusmento01 said:


> Do you think there is any solution besides buying another cart and re-flash the one that is not working?


 
it seems to have flashed correctly otherwise it wouldnt boot at all
it seems like its looping due to maybe a dodgy file on the SD card, take all the files off except maybe 1 and see what happens then


----------



## gusmento01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> it seems to have flashed correctly otherwise it wouldnt boot at all
> it seems like its looping due to maybe a dodgy file on the SD card, take all the files off except maybe 1 and see what happens then


 
Finally I fixed, all I had to do was downgrade to the 9.0 version and now it's working again. I think you were right, there was probably a corrupted file.


----------

